# Different breeds, different tasting eggs?



## Keith

I posted this on Facebook:



> What breeds do you feel produce the best tasting eggs?


The responses I got were pretty much down the line of "Breed has nothing to do with it. Feed does."

That is completely true? The smallest breeds compared to largest breeds have exactly the same taste if fed the same diet?


----------



## UncleJoe

We've had a lot of different breeds. Can't say I've ever noticed a difference in taste.


----------



## Apyl

I've never tasted a difference between breeds. I never had an egg from a bantam chicken but I doubt it would taste any different.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I'm sure there are differences among species, but I don't know about breeds. 

Seems like a blind taste test is in order.


----------

